# APA Mamba X1 - REVISED !!!



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

all that and no pics ? whats wrong with you man :lol3:


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Trying to post pic's and upload manager not uploading !!!! Sorry guys.
Going to keep trying !!! Not sure what is wrong !!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Lookin' good boys, lookin' good!


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

sweet looking you got the buckskin finish on it nice i just picked up an APA Pit Viper from Atkins Archery, love it sweet shooting bow Thanks Jerome!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Jerome set mine up today ! lol' He is a great guy and has great prices !!! I think he like's me a little too much though - I'm there buying stuff atleast once a month ! lol' :O


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

This must be Terry - Right ?
You got yourself a nice rig man !!! That Carbon Fibre look is sweeeet !!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

What was the cost of all this if you do not mind me asking? I love the finish.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

APA is awesome... How many other companies do you call and can talk to the CEO of the company ??? They threw in the grip and hat for free wich is a very nice bonus ! There customer service is TOP NOTCH and expected turn around time is pretty good.
They deffiently get a thumbs up from me and I will deffiently be spreading the word of there great product and service !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> What was the cost of all this if you do not mind me asking? I love the finish.


With shipping it was a total of $350.00. CDN Funds - This included refinish, custom colour pic of Scorpion strings and cables, new limb jax, nuts and bolts top to bottom, reassembled at the factory, and shipped back to my door.
The only thing they used that isn't new was the riser and limbs.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice looking rig buddy!! Can't wait to see it up close.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Great service and company that stands behind all that they make


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice job! Al is a great guy to deal with. Awsome bows,made right here in Canada!

Dereck :beer::tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

TobaBow said:


> Nice job! Al is a great guy to deal with. Awsome bows,made right here in Canada!
> 
> Dereck :beer::tongue::thumbs_up


Who is Al ???


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Nibal is also known as Al


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool - never new that !


----------

